# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Dhimbjet vaginale gjate aktit seksual

## FIKOMIX

Te nderuar mjekë të forumit dhe ju forumista,
po shkruaj për herë të parë dhe shpresoj se do të gjeni kohë të diskutoni për problemin tim,
lidhja ime me të fejuarin gati po shkatrrohet,
gati se nuk mund të kemi seks normal, dhe fajtorja jam unë,
gjatë penetrimit kam dhimbje të madhe në vaginë saqë nuk mundem ta duroj aktin,
disa herë mund të shkojë pak më mirë po prapë jam shumë larg orgazmit dhe dhimbja edhepse pak dobësohet pas disa goditjeve, prapë është prezente dhe gati e pamundëson seksin normal. Nuk kam probleme tjera, deri në momentin e penetrimit çdo gjë është okej, pastaj shkatrrohet gjithçka.
Ai është treguar shumë i durueshëm dhe i kujdesshëm me mua, mundohet në të gjitha mënyrat ta zgjidhi preoblemin, e kemi viztuar edhe mjekun, ai thotë s'kam asgjë, as edhe ndonjë infekcion nuk kam, thotë se unë duhet të lirohem. Unë nuk e di si të lirohem, njihem për një kohë të gjatë me të dhe nuk mendoj se aty qëndron problemi.
Jam shumë e brengosur,
s'di ku të drejtohem dhe po e shoh se i fejuari im ka nisur të bëhet shumë nervoz dhe kam frikë se durimi i tij do të marrë fund, të them të drejtën nuk e akuzoj shumë...
Mos keni ndonjë ide për çka bëhet fjalë,
apo çfarë duhet të bëj,
mos ndoshta duhet të largohem vetë nga i fejuari dhe ta lë të lirë, 
nuk mund ta besoj se s'jam e aftë (apo organizmi im nuk është i aftë), të bëjë diçka që e bëjnë të gjithë, të bëjë seks!!!???
Ju lutem mos u tallni se për mua është një temë shumë e ndjeshme.

----------


## daniel00

Kam degjuar kohe me pare per nje rast te tille te flitej ne radio , per femer qe per arsye te tensionit , kontraktohej vetvetiu dhe marredheniet beheshin te pamundura .

A keni provuar me kellef , pasi duke qene i lubrifikuar mund te lehtesoje aktin ?

Si dhe mendoj se ne fillim vertete mund te kishe pasur veshtirsi po me kalimin e kohes eshte me teper ana psikologjike besoj qe e pengon se sa ana fizike , ( duke menduar qe i dashuri ka permasa normale ) , mendoj me teper se ne fillim eshte treguar i paduruar dhe te ka shkaktuar dhimbje e trupi yt ka nje sistem vetembrojtjeje qe eshte mekanik .
Por qe varet shume edhe prej anes tende psikologjike e cila duhet te ndihmoje per ta ç'bllokuar vetem kur te ndjehesh e sigurte dhe e qete .
Qe *ngadale* te mund ta kalosh kete bllokim me ndihmen dhe dashurine e partnerit qe thua se te do . 
Se ti e ben pershkrimin duke thene goditje , pra ngadale se s'je ne lufte me organin tim thuaji dhe nis te kryesh seks me te pasi ta kesh eksituar shume qe te mos zgjase . Kaq mund te them aq sa kuptoj une ...

----------


## FIKOMIX

> Kam degjuar kohe me pare per nje rast te tille te flitej ne radio , per femer qe per arsye te tensionit , kontraktohej vetvetiu dhe marredheniet beheshin te pamundura .
> 
> A keni provuar me kellef , pasi duke qene i lubrifikuar mund te lehtesoje aktin ?
> 
> Si dhe mendoj se ne fillim vertete mund te kishe pasur veshtirsi po me kalimin e kohes eshte me teper ana psikologjike besoj qe e pengon se sa ana fizike , ( duke menduar qe i dashuri ka permasa normale ) , mendoj me teper se ne fillim eshte treguar i paduruar dhe te ka shkaktuar dhimbje e trupi yt ka nje sistem vetembrojtjeje qe eshte mekanik .
> Por qe varet shume edhe prej anes tende psikologjike e cila duhet te ndihmoje per ta ç'bllokuar vetem kur te ndjehesh e sigurte dhe e qete .
> Qe *ngadale* te mund ta kalosh kete bllokim me ndihmen dhe dashurine e partnerit qe thua se te do . 
> Se ti e ben pershkrimin duke thene goditje , pra ngadale se s'je ne lufte me organin tim thuaji dhe nis te kryesh seks me te pasi ta kesh eksituar shume qe te mos zgjase . Kaq mund te them aq sa kuptoj une ...


Faleminderit Daniel,
po të them të drejtën shumë ngadalë shkon gjithçka,
dhe prapë e njejta përrallë...

----------


## Enii

lubrifikant perdor ?

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

*Motra gjithe problemi yt eshte psikologjik.
Mire te ka thene doktorri duhet te clirohesh. Kur te vendosesh te kryesh mardhenie me te fejuarin mos mendo as dhimbje e as gje tjeter por mendo vec gjera te bukura dhe n.q.s. ti vertet e dashuron te fejuarin tend kjo ndiesi do te te kaloje por ta dishe qe gjithcka eshte thjeshte ne mendien tende.
Te uroj ta kaloshe sa me shpejt problemin tend.*

----------


## FIKOMIX

> lubrifikant perdor ?


Po, po, perdor.

----------


## Safka

E nderuar Fikomix,
para se të filloj të ta spjeoj pak këtë gjendje aq sa e lejojnë mundësitë e mija, të ta bëj me dije se nuk është diçka për tu çuditur, dhe nuk je femra e vetme me këtë problem, edhepse nuk është aq i shpeshtë. disfunkcionet seksuale në vendin tonë (apo në vendet në zhvillim) janë tabu temë. Nëse askush nuk flet për këtë, nuk don të thotë se nuk ekzistojnë. Ato që kanë probleme të kësaj natyre, i fshehin ato, ndërsa ato që nuk kanë, mbesin të paditur për këto gjëra.
Nejse,
disfunkcionet seksuale te femrat janë pak më të komplikuara se te meshkujt, për shkak se shpesh janë të natyrës psikologjike e jo të asaj fizike.
Gjendja jote siç ti e përshkruan, quhet vaginizmus. Shpesh mund të gjendet edhe si dispareuni (që don të thotë seks i dhimbshëm) por është term më i përgjithshëm. 
Vaginizmus don të thotë dhimbje gjatë aktit seksual që mund të definohet prej një gjendje e pakëndshme e deri në dhimbje të forta dhe gërç apo spazëm të tëresishëm të muskujve të vaginës që nuk e lejojnë asesi depërtimin e penisit. Unë mendoj se ti je diku kah mesi, pasi thua se 'pas disa goditjeve' dhe 'dhimbje të madhe'. 
Është një gjendje vërtet e pakëndshme që mund të sjell probleme të natyrave të ndryshme,
por nuk është e pashërueshme.
Të këshilloj që të interesohesh në lidhje me këtë dhe të lexosh literaturë në internet apo literaturë mjeksore,
besoj se je vajzë e zgjuar dhe nuk do të lejosh që ty të të mund problemi por ta mundësh ti atë.
Unë dyshoj se mjekët e përgjithshëm mund të të ndihmojnë, po edhe gjinekologët nuk do t'i kishin kushtuar rëndësi, ndoshta edhe mund të mos kenë ndëgjuar disa prej tyre.
Unë e di se për shërimin e vaginizmit është përfolur shumë,
aq sa unë jam interesuar për disfunksionet seksuale të femrave, ato më mirë i trajtojnë seksologët (që nuk e di a do mund të gjesh një të tillë nëse nuk je jashtë), mirëpo, ndihmon shumë nëse e mëson të dashurin tënd si të veprojë me ty, që të jetë sa më e padhimbshme. Ai doemos duhet të jetë shumë i durueshëm, shumë i dashur dhe duhet të mësoni nga vetë puna juaj. Nëse diçka të shkakton shumë dhimbje dhe pakënaqësi, mos e përsëritni (një pozicion i caktuar, apo lubrifikant i caktuar), nëse diçka të lehtëson apo vëren se të bën mirë apo të eksiton, atëherë përsëriteni dhe praktikojeni më shpesh. Kjo don të thotë të mësosh nga problemi. E tërë kjo normalisht se shkon shumë ngadalë por ka edhe rezultate.
Më vonë do ta postoj një tekst në lidhje me shërimin vaginizmit, por më duhet ta formuloj mirë se më është derdhur mendja (kur thonë këndej nga ana ime) dhe shumë sende më vinë nëpër kokë.

----------


## Xingaro

Ashtu siç kishte pyetur dhe regina ke pasur raport me mashkull tjeter me pare?
Sigurohu qe s'ke ndonje problem vaginal.A sheh ndonje ndryshim ne ngjyre te lengu vaginal?(Nese ke raport oral me te fejuarin,pyete a ndjen ndonje shije ndryshe ai te organi yt,tip aciditeti ose gje te tille)
A ke djegje te vagines apo kruarje ne gjendje normale,jo kur ke raport seksual?

Menyra me e mire eshte nje vaginoskopi per te pare mos ke ndonje tip kisti (cystis) vaginal te vogel qe te krijon probleme.Mund te jete ndonje tip infiamacioni ne muret e brendshme te vagines,qe nuk arrin te zbrazi dot ate lengun qe ne shqip quhet 'qelb'.Infeksioni mund te kete ardhur ndoshta ngaqe ke qene ne plazh ose pishina ne kete periudhe,dhe eshte kollaj te hasesh baktere sa te duash.Mund edhe qe te kesh ndonje tip herpes virusi,sepse ai eshte virus qe perseritet perhere dhe praktikisht eshte e pamundur ta eliminosh.Thjesht do marresh ilaçe here pa here.

Nese e ke thjesht psikologjike: provo njehere me 'dildo' ose si quhet ne shqip vibrator.Nese e perkedhel me kujdes pak nga pak,ndoshta me kalimin e kohes fillon merr konfidence.

Gjithesesi rruga qe duhet te ndjekesh eshte: provo njehere te eksplorosh vete (pa te dashurin),nese ke dhimbje,djegje.kruarje shko bej vagino-skopi se ta identifikojne direkt.Nese se gjen dot me vagino-skopi thuaji te te bej nje biopsi...dmth te vendosi nje tampon vaginal,dhe me pas ate materialin mukoz qe nxjerr nga vagina ta shohi ne mikroskop dhe aty ta gjen pa problem.

----------


## FIKOMIX

Faleminderit shumë Safa dhe Xingaro,
unë kam qenë te mjeku gjinekolog, i kam bërë të gjitha analizat për ndonjë infeksion dhe për cista. Ai tha se rezultatet janë shumë të mira dhe nuk kam gjë përveç kandidës të cilën e kanë të gjithë edhepse mua nuk më ka bezdisur kushedi se sa. Pastaj më bëri edhe vaginoskopi edhe biopsi për cistë dhe dyshonte për tumor. Çdo gjë mirë doli. Të them të drejtën kam hequr shumë se mezi e duroja atë instrumentin. Punonte me instrumentin më të vogël dhe mezi po e kryente punën, unë sa z'vdiqa nga turpi, jo nga ai pozicioni se hiç se kam gajle, por më vinte turp nga dhimbja, ndjehesha si një fëmijë i lazdruar që ka nevojë për nja dy shuplaka të mira. 
Çdo gjë doli mirë, po pastaj ai tha që më mirë të marr disa vaginalete se ndonjëherë infekcionet s'kanë simptome. I mora dhe ato, pa ndryshime. Pastaj tha se ndoshta himeni (apo ajo çka ka mbetur nga ai)më bën problem se dhimbjen e kam të pozicionuar në hyrje të vaginës, dhe duhet të hiqet me operacion. Edhe atë e hoqa. Prapë asgjë. Unë i spjegoja se nuk e kuptoj dot në është dhimbja e pozicionuar në hyrje apo diku tjetër, e ndjej në tërë vaginën dhe nuk e kam asnjëfarë djegije apo kruarje apo ndryshim të lëngut vaginal. 
Pastaj gjithçka më ka ardhur në majë të hundës.
Nuk dua më të shkoj te mjeku dhe nuk kam vullnet të shkoj te ndonjë mjek tjetër dhe prapë të nisi gjithçka prej fillimi. Nuk jam ndonjë pesimiste apo që dorzohem lehtë, po mundohem, po me të vërtetë është vështirë, pastaj kur më kujtohet ajo dhimbja që më duhet të duroj, me të vërtetë s'kam më forca.

Nuk kam pasur raport me mashkull tjetër, që kur ka nsiur jeta ime seksuale po heq të gjitha këto, dhe as nuk dua të kem marrdhënie me dikë tjetër.
E nisa jetën time seksuale me shumë shpresa dhe premtime, (unë isha ajo që doja të bëjmë seks), asnjëherë se kisha pritur këtë.
Nuk jam as e penduar, as e dëshpëruar, jam pak e brengosur për të dashurin, po mendoj se kam një problem që më duhet ta zgjedh. 
Unë nuk e di se SI.

----------


## Safka

Përshëndetje Fikomix,
sa i takon mjekut i ke bërë gati të gjitha.
Më vjen mirë dhe shyqyr Zotit që çdo gjë është në rregull.
Unë do të të këshilloja, që të mos e lejosh vetveten që të heqësh dorë nga jeta seksuale. Bëje zakon që të paktën një herë në javë të kesh seks, apo të mundohesh të keshë seks. Le të jetë pa penetrim ndonjë herë, kalo veç me orgazmën klitoriale, po mos e lejo që të biesh në fazën e neverisë ndaj seksit, se kjo do të ishte një problem plus për ty, përskaj të gjitha këtyreve që i ke.
Pastaj,
kur ai të depërtojë, le ta bëjë këtë ngadalë, le të jetë vagina e lagur sa duhet, ti mundohu të lirohesh aq sa ke mundësi, duke paramenuar se ai nuk është duke të bërë asgjë apo nuk është duke depërtuar. Mos mendo se sa dhimbje do të keshë, thjeshtë liroi këmbët, muskujt, hiq frymë thellë dhe mësohu të lirosh muskujt e vaginës. Kur të depërtojë mirë, për një kohë le të qëndrojë pa lëvizur, ndoshta edhe një minutë apo më tepër, do të shohësh se muskujt z'do të mund ta durojnë tensionin e krijuar dhe lirojnë vetvetiu. Nëse mundesh ta durosh ritmin pastaj, vazhdoni aq sa ti mundesh të durosh, nëse dhimbja bëhet e padurueshme, ndërpreje mënjeherë dhe dalja poashtu të bëhet ngadalë. Do të shohësh se çdoherë do të zgjasë më tepër. Ti mos mendo aspak për të, fokusohu te vtvetja dhe mundohu të gjesh kënaqësinë në vaginë, jam e sigurt se do të të vijë mirë, pastaj kënaqësia të stimulon që ta përsërisish më shpesh aktin, a dhimbja është vrasësi i seksit.
Para se të bësh seks, bëj një banjo në vaskë me ujë të ngrohtë dhe aroma të mira, apo lahuni të dy bashkë. Pa tjetër të gjithë kësaj duhet t'i paraprijë një paralojë e mirë.

----------


## ardis

nuk kam cju shtoj keshillave te safos ,por di nje gje qe gjysmen e semundjes e ka ne dore vet i semuri gjysmen tjeter mjeku,cdo gje e ka nje zgjidhje perpiqu dhe ta kalosh ju uroj gjithe te mirat

----------


## Safka

Po i kthehem prapë temës unë
dhe ju apeloj juve që po talleni se nuk është temë për tu tallur,
si dikush që mund të ketë gripin, apo ndonjë mangësi të zemrës, apo ndonjë dhimbje të shpinës, edhe vagina është organ që ndonjëherë mund të mos jetë diçka në rregull.

D.m.th Fikomix,
një mënyrë tjetër që e lavdërojnë mjekët perendimorë për vaginizmin, janë edhe dilatatorët vaginal. Ata janë disa këllëpe me madhësi nga më të vogël, deri në përmasat e penisit në erekcion. Bashkë me këtë set vjen edhe një libër me sqarime se si duhet të përdoren. Janë tepër efikas dhe jam e sigurt se do të mund të të ndihmonin. Por kjo do të vinte parasyshë vetëm nëse atë që e përmenda më lart nuk ndihmon dot, se gati e njejta gjë është.
Disfunkcionet seksuale të femrave janë 90% të shërueshme,
mos u brengos tepër por puno që ta tejkalosh problemin.
Nëse i dashuri jot në këto momente të vështira për ty të rrin afër, të kupton dhe mundohet që të ta lehtësojë gjendjen, mbaje afër dhe lufto për të. Por, nëse nuk dëshiron të humbë kohë me ty, dhe ti thua se ka edhe të drejtë dhe nuk e akuzon dot, është mendimi yt dhe bindja jote, në rregull, por unë të them që me kokën lart të gjesh një tjetër duke mos u friksuar se problemi yt do të jetë pengesë që të keshë një mashkull pranë. Është një gjendje që kalohet, por duhet të jeshë shumë këmbëngulëse dhe e kokfortë, me shumë besim në vete dhe asesi, mos mendosh se nuk je e aftë të jesh femër e mirë.
Kalohet ta dishë...
nuk është e pashërueshme, mund të zgjasë me vite ndoshta,
por kalohet.

Edhe një herë po e përsëris,
lexo sa më shumë për këtë,
gjej materiale në internet apo në bibliotekë,
informohu, aktivizohu, ka edhe forume për antarsimin e femrave me vaginizëm dhe disfunksione seksuale,
do shohësh sa prej tyre kanë pasur sukses,
mos u frikso.

----------


## dardajan

> Te nderuar mjekë të forumit dhe ju forumista,
> po shkruaj për herë të parë dhe shpresoj se do të gjeni kohë të diskutoni për problemin tim,
> lidhja ime me të fejuarin gati po shkatrrohet,
> gati se nuk mund të kemi seks normal, dhe fajtorja jam unë,
> gjatë penetrimit kam dhimbje të madhe në vaginë saqë nuk mundem ta duroj aktin,
> disa herë mund të shkojë pak më mirë po prapë jam shumë larg orgazmit dhe dhimbja edhepse pak dobësohet pas disa goditjeve, prapë është prezente dhe gati e pamundëson seksin normal. Nuk kam probleme tjera, deri në momentin e penetrimit çdo gjë është okej, pastaj shkatrrohet gjithçka.
> Ai është treguar shumë i durueshëm dhe i kujdesshëm me mua, mundohet në të gjitha mënyrat ta zgjidhi preoblemin, e kemi viztuar edhe mjekun, ai thotë s'kam asgjë, as edhe ndonjë infekcion nuk kam, thotë se unë duhet të lirohem. Unë nuk e di si të lirohem, njihem për një kohë të gjatë me të dhe nuk mendoj se aty qëndron problemi.
> Jam shumë e brengosur,
> s'di ku të drejtohem dhe po e shoh se i fejuari im ka nisur të bëhet shumë nervoz dhe kam frikë se durimi i tij do të marrë fund, të them të drejtën nuk e akuzoj shumë...
> ...


Duhet me nda nese eshte problem psikologjik apo fisiologjik, per kete duhet me heq trunin kur te bosh dashni por meqense truni nuk hiqet  duke qene  esull ju keshilloj  te  beheni njeher tape  me dy shishe  birre  nga ajo qe te bie ballit, masanej yp xhixhi.   Mendoj se do funksionoje , dhe po nuk funksionoj do me then qe ke problem fisiologjik, keshte te pakten  e ndan menjen dhe shikon problemin fisologjik.  Por  mos pini te dy se smani  men  masanej  se  si doli rezultati.

----------


## B.T.K

Ky nuk është problem ky është kompleks dhe mosbesim tek vetvetja.

Kete problem mund ta zgjidhesh vet pa ndihmen e askujt (prej nesh).

----------


## FLORIRI

Ju fikomix nuk e shpjegoni problemin ashtu sic duhet. Anamneza duhet jet e qarte dhe kronologjike ne lidhje me faktorin kohe.

Kur ka filluar te shqetesoje kjo gje?
Qe ne fillimet e maredhenieve seksuale apo me pas .. etj etj

Gjithsesi une jam i mendimit qe do ishte mire te beje analizat e kolesterolit dhe sheqerit, duke pasur parasysh strukturen e indeve te vagines dhe trashesise se eneve te gjakut ne kete zone.

Nese ti e shpjegon me qarte anamnezen edhe mund te ndihmojne 

PS . Sa per budalleqet qe thone lart e poshte qe ndahu nga i fejuari, mos ua ver veshin. Cdo problem ashtu sic ka nje fillim ka dhe nje mbarim. Keta jane gjera te perkohshme dhe aq me teper qe akoma problemin nuk e ke diagnostifikuar.

Te uroj te zgjidhesh sa me shpejte problemin qe ju shqeteson.

----------


## FLORIRI

Fikomix,

Kontakti visual mjek-pacient eshte i rendesishem dhe nuk mund te pretendohet qe me ane te disa simptomave qe percillen virtualisht, te mundesh te diagnostifikosh ankesen tuaj.

Une e shikoj ne dy kendveshtrime

Mund te jete vaginizem. I cili ne pergjithesi vjen si rezultat i kontraktures se muskujve vulveo perinal. E cila shkakton dhimbje gjate penetrimit. Shkaqet e vaginizmit ne pergjithesi jane psikologjike dhe me e thene shkurtimisht kane te bejne me konflikte irracionale qe ka individi me vetveten dhe partnerin. 

E dyta dhe qe mendoj se eshte me i mundshmi diagnostifikim per ju eshte dispaurenia, e cila shfaqet me dhimbje gjate penetrimit, dhe pjesa e hyrjes se vagines eshte e dhimbshme gjate palpimit. Shkaqet jane te ndryshme por me teper jane crregullime fiziologjike dhe qe eshte e nevojshme konsultimi me mjekun specialist.

PS. Dua te theksoj dicka, nje nga vecorite e dispaurenise eshte qe imponon nje inferioritet moral te partnerit qe e mbart. Kjo shpjegohet ne menyren se ti paraqet ndryshimin qe ke vene re tek sjellja e te fejuarit tend. Pra edhe njehere e theksoj qe pervec analizave te kolesterolit dhe sheqerit, ti ke te nevojshme nje analize andrologjike dhe te konsultohesh me gjinekologun. Mund te jete edhe problem me lubrifikimin. Ne pergjithesi ne baze te statistikave jane shume cifte qe e vuajne kete problem. Rreth 15 % e femrave e vuajne. Por eshte i trajtueshem.

edhe njehere te uroj te kthehesh ne normalitet sa me shpejt.

----------

